# Desktop Won't Turn on



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

i've just moved everything into my new case
but when i press the power button.. nothing happens
the card reader lights up.. so it's getting power from the motherboard
so not a power supply failure.
any ideas?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 27, 2009)

Only thing I can really think of at this moment is if you set the power and reset connects up right.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> Only thing I can really think of at this moment is if you set the power and reset connects up right.



i plugged in the power button into the colour coded 2 pin bits on the motherboard
but still nothing
i don't think it's the power supply though
because the card reader is drawing power from the motherboard.


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Oct 27, 2009)

Standoffs under the motherboard?
Also, try shorting the power button pins with a paperclip and see if that works.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

JoshBrunelle said:


> Standoffs under the motherboard?
> Also, try shorting the power button pins with a paperclip and see if that works.



Standoffs? what's that?
and i don't know how i'd manage to short the power button


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Oct 27, 2009)

stand-offs are the little extensions of the screw holes that lift the motherboard off the metal tray of the case. And to short the pins, just take a paper clip, use the U-bend in it to make a connection between both pins on the motherboard that your power button plugs onto.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

JoshBrunelle said:


> stand-offs are the little extensions of the screw holes that lift the motherboard off the metal tray of the case. And to short the pins, just take a paper clip, use the U-bend in it to connect both pins on the motherboard that your power button plugs onto.



oh yeah i know what you mean
i don't have any paper clips!!


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

update: it's not the power supply that's messed up
i just tried with a different power supply
and i'm at the same stage where the card reader lights up.. but the CPU won't turn on and the fan won't spin


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 27, 2009)

You could take it out of the case and put it on cardboard or something and see if it will start that way.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> You could take it out of the case and put it on cardboard or something and see if it will start that way.



well.. i've tried putting it on my BED


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Oct 27, 2009)

I spy no ram? And idk about anyone else, but the bed probably isn't the *safest* place to test it out.
What is the motherboard?


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

A Cheese Danish said:


> I spy no ram? And idk about anyone else, but the bed probably isn't the *safest* place to test it out.
> What is the motherboard?



alright.. erm.. i'll put the RAM in 
i'm just trying to get power to the CPU atm.. nothing's happening when it hit the power button
where is a SAFE place to test it then?


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2009)

Cpu fan should still spin on boot, and he should be greeted with speaker buzzing/beeping.

if none of this is happening, I'd verify the CPU is in correctly, if so, I really think its the board.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Cpu fan should still spin on boot, and he should be greeted with speaker buzzing/beeping.
> 
> if none of this is happening, I'd verify the CPU is in correctly, if so, I really think its the board.



the CPU has not been removed since the first time i used it
and it worked then
i don't know how the board was fucked though
well actually.. i was building the computer with a friend.. and she was wearing skate shoes (rubber soles)
perhaps that?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 27, 2009)

Is your CMOS jumper in the right position? Having it in the "Clear CMOS" position will cause the board to not turn on.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 27, 2009)

great tip to look for


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Is your CMOS jumper in the right position? Having it in the "Clear CMOS" position will cause the board to not turn on.



checked it
it's in the position it's been in from the start


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2009)

What board is that?


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> What board is that?



Foxconn MCP61SM2MA-ERS2H


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 27, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> Foxconn MCP61SM2MA-ERS2H



It has a single-chip GeForce 6100 IGP chipset from 3+ years ago. What processor/socket does it have?


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> It has a single-chip GeForce 6100 IGP chipset from 3+ years ago. What processor/socket does it have?



AMD 64 4400+ X2
AM2


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 27, 2009)

I've now classified this motherboard as DEAD
and have found a replacement motherboard to buy


----------



## Kantastic (Oct 27, 2009)

Try moving everything back into your old case and see what happens.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 27, 2009)

I was talking to him earlier, we think he may of fried the mobo connecting the power connectors etc incorrectly ( I've killed a board doing this


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 27, 2009)

You can get some cheap AM2 Mobos on Ebay or try the FS section of this forum! someone must have a old AM2 mobo for like 30$

Here is a AM2 motherboard that should replace yours for 38$ and it has a Best offer so offer them 30$ and see if they take it! and its free shipping


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 27, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> You can get some cheap AM2 Mobos on Ebay or try the FS section of this forum! someone must have a old AM2 mobo for like 30$
> 
> Here is a AM2 motherboard that should replace yours for 38$ and it has a Best offer so offer them 30$ and see if they take it! and its free shipping



Ewww PC Chips, they made some crappy boards, and it has the same crappy chipset as his old board. I would get the ASUS board as it has a newer, better IGP chipset.

@El_Mayo, is that all you can afford? Are GeForce 8200/8300 or even 780G boards out of your price range? AM2+ boards should be compatible with the original AM2 processors (just the HT gets knocked down to 1.0 (2000MT/s).


----------



## temp02 (Oct 27, 2009)

On a "side note" don't start your system or even rest it on any cloth/plastic material (and this includes the floor carpet too), minimal static discharges can cause mayhem on most computer hardware.
Lay your system components always (if possible) on a clean glass or ceramic surface and discharge your static  (yes your body's) on a piece of metal thats connected to the ground (the ground component on a wall plug should be enough). Also remember not to wear loose clothing when dealing with system components.
This may all sound a bit too much but I hope that you don't have to learn it the "hard way".


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 28, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> You can get some cheap AM2 Mobos on Ebay or try the FS section of this forum! someone must have a old AM2 mobo for like 30$
> 
> Here is a AM2 motherboard that should replace yours for 38$ and it has a Best offer so offer them 30$ and see if they take it! and its free shipping



nah man.. might as well go AM2+ tbh


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 28, 2009)

El_Mayo said:


> nah man.. might as well go AM2+ tbh



Yeah, if you go AM2+ you can get a much newer chipset that will stomp all over your 6100. You may even get some better overclockability, too.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Oct 28, 2009)

You could spend a little more and get an AM2/AM2+/AM3 board like this so you can upgrade the CPU to a Phenom II or a new Athlon sometime in the future...


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 28, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Yeah, if you go AM2+ you can get a much newer chipset that will stomp all over your 6100. You may even get some better overclockability, too.





El_Mayo said:


> replacement motherboard to buy



there ^^

aren't all AM2+ motherboards AM2, AM2+ and AM3 capable?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 28, 2009)

No, my A-bit isn't compatible with Phenom II.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 28, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> No, my A-bit isn't compatible with Phenom II.



goddamnit.
now i'll have to find a NEW motherboard
 edit: no i won't

"Support for Socket AM2+* / AM2 processors: AMD Phenom™ FX / Phenom / Athlon 64 FX / Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core / Athlon X2 Dual-Core / Athlon 64 / Sempron processor
Support for AM3 processors: AMD Phenom™ II X4 / X3 and Athlon II X4 / X3 / X2 processors*"

with this motherboard


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 28, 2009)

Are the 8200/780G boards still out of your price range? If you get a newer IGP, you may not even need that 4770 that you wanted since you don't play graphically-intensive games IIRC.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 28, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> Are the 8200/780G boards still out of your price range? If you get a newer IGP, you may not even need that 4770 that you wanted since you don't play graphically-intensive games IIRC.



i'm going cheap on the motherboard (for now)
i can still get the 4770.. but i'll have to wait til christmas


----------



## Jstn7477 (Oct 28, 2009)

If you skimp out on a motherboard, it may hinder your upgrade abilities in the future. That board that you picked out has a 3 phase (or maybe even a 2+1 phase) CPU power system that will definitely burn up with a 125w AM2+/AM3 quad. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 28, 2009)

Jstn7477 said:


> If you skimp out on a motherboard, it may hinder your upgrade abilities in the future. That board that you picked out has a 3 phase (or maybe even a 2+1 phase) CPU power system that will definitely burn up with a 125w AM2+/AM3 quad. Just my 2 cents.



i won't be getting a 125w quad now will I? 
i'm thinking an Athlon X3 in the future
also.. why would they say "Support for AM3 processors: AMD Phenom™ II X4 / X3 and Athlon II X4 / X3 / X2 processors"
if it'd "burn up"?
shouldn't they run fine?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Oct 28, 2009)

Just posted that crappy PC chips board if he was TIGHT on cash and needed a quick fix. that wasn't a plan to go all PERFORMANCE.

Yes i agree go with a ASUS. i have the M3A78-CM and its a great board plus i have it paired with a Phenom II X4 940 BE. it runs GREAT

What he is talking about above is some motherboards are limited to what wattage CPUs can be used with the certain board. i have TWO AM3 compatable Boards and my HTPC board is a ECS Geforce6100PM-A2 (V3.0) and it can only handle 95W CPUS but my Asus M3A78-CM board can handle 140W CPUs


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 28, 2009)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just posted that crappy PC chips board if he was TIGHT on cash and needed a quick fix. that wasn't a plan to go all PERFORMANCE.
> 
> Yes i agree go with a ASUS. i have the M3A78-CM and its a great board plus i have it paired with a Phenom II X4 940 BE. it runs GREAT
> 
> What he is talking about above is some motherboards are limited to what wattage CPUs can be used with the certain board. i have TWO AM3 compatable Boards and my HTPC board is a ECS Geforce6100PM-A2 (V3.0) and it can only handle 95W CPUS but my Asus M3A78-CM board can handle 140W CPUs



i see.. well if this is the case i'll only buy 95W CPUs
simple 
i'm off to bed for now


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 28, 2009)

is there any disadvantage of using AM3 cpus on AM2+ boards besides the lack of DDR3 RAM? (which i won't be using.. ever)


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Oct 28, 2009)

sounds like a bad power button =)

go to where your power switch is plugged in, un-plug it and then take a key or a screw driver and touch both pins =)


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 28, 2009)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> sounds like a bad power button =)
> 
> go to where your power switch is plugged in, un-plug it and then take a key or a screw driver and touch both pins =)



unplug the power switch? as in.. remove the power button?
i've tried the power button from another case.. so i don't think it's that


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Oct 28, 2009)

someone else here mentioned re-seating the cpu. have you tried that? ( i didnt see a respone.. but then again i might be blind )

also when you test the system, make sure you have at least one stick of memory.


also when you turn the system on, and nothing happens, does the cpu heat up?


----------



## El_Mayo (Oct 28, 2009)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> someone else here mentioned re-seating the cpu. have you tried that? ( i didnt see a respone.. but then again i might be blind )
> 
> also when you test the system, make sure you have at least one stick of memory.
> 
> ...



absolutely nothing happens.. because it won't turn on


----------

